#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-13
<majidpink> اگه ممکنه یکی توضیح بده چرا vpn اوبونتو کار نمی کنه ممنونم
<majidpink> کسی هست اینجا؟
<tHr> salam doostan man ro laptopam ubuntu 11.4 ro nasb kardam vali engar dare energy ziadio masraf mikone va fan cpu vagti barnamei ro baz mikonam ba dore tond kar mikone dar hali ke to win7 in moshkelo nadaram...
<tHr> lotfan rahnemaieem konid
<tHr> doostan moshkel az chie?
<tHr> kasi rahnemiee nemikone?
<tHr> kasi komak nemikone?
<fvahid> چه بگویم چرا نبندم لب از سخن
<saeed> salam
<saeed> man ba ubuntu tazekaram
<saeed> ye moshkeli daram kune komakam kone?asi mit
<saeed> salam
<fvahid> saeed: soaletoon ro beporsid
<saeed> kasi mituni komakam kone?
<ilius> !ask | saeed
<lubotu3> saeed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<saeed> man ubuntu 11.04 ro nasb kardam
<saeed> hame chizesh khub kar mikone faghat webbrowseram moghei ke tu internetam kheili soratesh paine
<fvahid> saeed: faghat moshkel sorat dari
<fvahid> ?
<saeed> are
<saeed> bazi vaghta hata aslan hich safei ro baz nemikone
<fvahid> saeed: dns ro che config kardi?
<saeed> ama ubuntuye 10.04 kheili khub kar mikard
<fvahid> saeed: dns ro 4.4.4.4 bezar
<saeed> chon ru labtab nasb kardam khodesh otumatik wlan ro peida kard
<saeed> dns nadadam
<fvahid> toye file /etc/resolv.conf chiye?
<saeed> alan tuye windows hastam nemitunam bebinam
<saeed> in file ro chejuri mitunam baz konam koja in dasturo bayad vared konam?
<fvahid> saeed: ba in dastor sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<saeed> badesh chikar konam?
<fvahid> saeed: badesh tosh benevis nameserver 4.4.4.4
<fvahid> saeed: ba vi baladi kar koni?
<saeed> man alan varede ubuntu misham va in dasturo ejra mikonam.
<saeed> ba vi. na
<fvahid> ba gedit chi?
<saeed> ama miduniam koja dastur bedam, tuye terminal dige
<fvahid> toye terminal bejaye vi benevis gedit rahatare
<mmmmm> salam
<mmmmm> man ye moshkeli daram
<saeed> miram ba ubuntu miam unja dobare bahatun harf mizanam, albate age budin, az komaketun kheili mamnunam
<fvahid> mmmmm: befarmaeed
<fvahid> saeed: khahesh mikonam
<mmmmm> nemidunam chi shode ke shutdown o restart o logout am hazf shodan , vagti ham cooldisk mizanam , dige tu desktop nemiare , ubuntu 10.10
<mmmmm> kasi nabood komakam kone?
<fvahid> mmmmm: roye navare bala cilick kon add panel ro bezan harchi khasti ezafe kon, age clt alt del ro bezani panjare shutdown ham miyad
<fvahid> mmmmm: mazooret chiye dige toye desktop nemire?
<mmmmm> cooldisk o cd ro chi kar konam ? dige autorun baz nemikone , iconesh ro ham tu desktop nemiyare , bayad az Places beram
<fvahid> mmmmm: man manzooretoon ro motevaje nemisham
<mmmmm> khodam ham nemidoonam cheshe , hamishe vagti ye cd , flash-memory ya chize dige i mizadam , tu desktop iconesh ro mizasht , baazihash ro ham autorun baz mikard ; al'an na tu desktop iconesh ro mizare va na autorun bazesh mikone , bayad beram az places ejrash konam
<fvahid> mmmmm: ohoom
<mmmmm> khob , rahe halli be nazaretoon miyad?
<fvahid> mmmmm: kheili vaghte ubuntu estefade nakardam :)
<fvahid> mmmmm: chizi bezehnam nemirese
<mmmmm> mamnoon , chetori az inja bayad kharej sham?
<fvahid> in dastoor ro bezan /q
<mmmmm> khodanegahdar
<mmmmm> ya ali
<fvahid> ya ali
<saeed> salam, ye soal daram kasi mitune komakam kone?
<saeed> kasi inja nist az ubuntu 11.04 sar dar biare?
<the-light> saeed: rahnamaye kanal ro bekhunin az topic e bala
<abbac> salam
<abbac> salam
<abbac> salammmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Pooria> chetori the-light
<the-light> Pooria: :D eybadak nistam, to chetori?
<Pooria> khobam:D
<the-light> inja che mikoni to? :D
<Pooria> omadam doost peyda konam:))
<Pooria> :D
<the-light> :))
<Nu^253r> salam fvahid
<Nu^253r> va bedroud :D
<payam> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-14
<msd> sallam
<msd> man dirooz ubuntu 11.04 nasb kardam
<fvahid> everplays: ping
<everplays> pong fvahid
<fvahid> everplays: salam doste man
<everplays> salaam dude, chetori?
<fvahid> everplays: mersi khobam, shoma khobid?
<everplays> fvahid, badi nist
<everplays> bbl
<fvahid> everplays: haji hanooz dargire pos hastam, khastam kard
<fvahid> everplays: aslan etelaate toye internet rajebesh nist
<fvahid> everplays: hat natoonestam nahve config kardane dastgah ro bedonam chejoore
<everplays> fvahid, nemitooni ye doone joor koni explode-esh koni bebini chi be chie?
<fvahid> everplays: parsal yedone dashtam bazesh ham kardam vali alan dastam nist
<fvahid> everplays: moshakhase chi dare yedone processor arm ham dasht tosh ham linux bood
<Majestic_> salam
<Majestic_> ye soale koli rajebe gereftane Sponser baraye projeh daram
<Majestic_> kasi tu iran projehaie tahte Linux ro sponse mikone?
<Majestic_> Ok, zaheran kasi inja tajrobeie in moredo nadare
<Majestic_> merci
<Majestic_> bye
<somaye> salam bache ha
<somaye> kasi raje be posix ha chizi midune
<neshat> hasanhabibi: ping
<hasanhabibi> neshat: pong ;-)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-15
<RezaJoun> may i run Windows applications under ubontu
<farshad> salam
<hom> 2222
<hom> salam
<hom> kasi hast
<mohsentux> سلام
<mohsentux> این مینت چقدر مزخرفه
<mohsentux> البته واسه تازه کارا بدنیستا
<mohsentux> ولی خیلی ویندوزیه
<mohsentux> اه اه اه
<narcislinux1> be sorate ajibi inja usera kamand
<narcislinux1> !
<hassan> salammmmmmmm
<Guest5126> kesi inja hast be man komak kone?
<Guest5126> komaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<fvahid> Guest5126: bale hast
<Guest5126> merc
<Guest5126> ye moshkeli daram
<Guest5126> ye majazi saz baraye ubuntu mikham
<Guest5126> virtual box ro nemitunam download konam
<Guest5126> tahrimim
<fvahid> Guest5126: khode az software center dl nasb kon
<fvahid> Guest5126: onja mizare
<Guest5126> hamin site? nadare
<Guest5126> site asliyam raftam
<fvahid> Guest5126: chon ba ubuntu tarafi na ba oracle
<Guest5126> peyda nakardam
<Guest5126> shoma che majasazi estefade mikoni?
<fvahid> Guest5126: migam az khode makhazene ubuntu dl kon
<fvahid> Guest5126: virtual box
<Guest5126> nemiitunam
<Guest5126> man faqat ba windows mitunam be net vasl sham
<Guest5126> chon modemam ro ubuntu peyda nakard
<Guest5126> ????
<fvahid> Guest5126: modemet chiye?
<Guest5126> soft modem
<Guest5126> suzuki
<Guest5126> nasb nashod har kari kardam
<fvahid> manzooram ine ke ba chi vasl mishi dial up ya adsl
<fvahid> Guest5126: modemet nemidoni chi hast?
<Guest5126> chetor?
<Guest5126> dial up
<fvahid> Guest5126: driver esh ro nasb kardi?
<Guest5126> are
<Guest5126> ama nashod
<Guest5126> chikaaaaaaaaaar konam?
<fvahid> Guest5126: yani chi nashod
<Guest5126> yani nashnakhtesh
<Guest5126> driveresho peyda nakardam
<fvahid> Guest5126: khob ino begoo az aval
<fvahid> Guest5126: khode site sazande modem sar zadi?
<fvahid> Guest5126: ye sitee bood man gablan azash driver modem dl mikardam on ja ham sare bezan
<Guest5126> are
<Guest5126> ama nabud
<Guest5126> una ro bikhial
<Guest5126> majazi saz chi dari?
<fvahid> Guest5126: hamoon ke goftam virtual box
<Guest5126> nemishe dg
<Guest5126> mese ahu mundam tu gol
<fvahid> dostan be #ZBP bepeyvandid
<nixoeen> fvahid: bara chi ?
<fvahid> nixoeen: solatoon ro onja javab midim
<nixoeen> fvahid: khob moshkele inja chie ? :)
<fvahid> ZBP avalin zabane barname nevisi parsi hastesh
<fvahid> ZBP zabane barname nevisi parsi
<nixoeen> fvahid: too internet ke chizi neshun nemide
<fvahid> nixoeen: chan daghige pish paye gozari shode
<nixoeen> fvahid: zabane barname nevisi e farsi ziad darim! Jashnvare kharazmi por bood az in project ha
<fvahid> nixoeen: vase ma motefavet hast
<nixoeen> fvahid: una ham hame hamino migoftan :)
<fvahid> nixoeen: biya channel hal
<fvahid> hala
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-16
<saeed> baraye pocket pc linux hast ?
<Hadidey> Salam
<Hadidey> Kasi mitone be man komak kone?
<Hadidey> سلام
<Nu^253r> salam
<Hadidey> كسي اينجا نيست
<Hadidey> يه مشكل اساسي دارم  كسي مي تونه كمك كنه
<Nu^253r> moshkelete bego Hadidey shayad kasi tonest komaket kone
<Hadidey> تشكر
<Hadidey> داستان اينه كه من مجبور شدم ويندوز عوض كنم و  بعد از نصب هم ديگه گراب نداشتم
<Nu^253r> mbr ro pak karde windows
<Hadidey> پس يه بار ديگه هم كوبونتو نصب كردم
<Hadidey> ولي
<Nu^253r> nabayd inkaro mikadri
<Hadidey> دفعه قبل كه كوبونتو ريختم درايو home رو انكريپت كرده بودم
<Hadidey> الان ديگه به اطلاعاتم دسترسي ندارم و نميتونم دكريپت كنم
<Hadidey> من موندمو حوضم
<Nu^253r> rahe hal sade in bood ke ye live cd mizashti ya inke ye rescue disk
<Nu^253r> va nemikhast dobare nasb koni
<Hadidey> خلاصه فعلا كه گند زدم قبلا هم اين كار جواب مب داد
<Nu^253r> age encrypt nabode are javab midad
<Hadidey> منتها الان بحث ،بحث انكريپت شدنه اينو چه كنم
<Hadidey> به نظرت بايد قيدشو بزنم ؟
<Nu^253r> be inzodi Hadidey ?!
<Nu^253r> age be in zodi mikhay gheydesho bezani Linux ro bezar kenar
<Nu^253r> :)
<Hadidey> چي
<Hadidey> لينوكسو ميشه گذاشت كنار ولي اطلاعاتم رو نمي شه
<Nu^253r> man 1 hafte dashtam roye bargardone mbr kar mikardam,
<Nu^253r> bayad google koni
<Nu^253r> shori koni be search kardan
<Nu^253r> ba chi encryptesh kardi??
<Hadidey> موقع نصب يه گزينه داشت از اون استفاده كردم رمز رم هم يادمه ولي ديگه  كار نمي كنه
<Nu^253r> Hadidey to google search kardi?
<Hadidey> آره ولي چيزه بدرد بخوري هنوز پيدا نكردم
<Hadidey> نكته اينه
<Hadidey> موقع نصب دوباره خودش مي گه با پسورد برات ديكريپت مي كنم
<Hadidey> منم پس يادمه
<Hadidey> منتها اسم سيستم يادم نيست
<Nu^253r> Hadidey https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory ino bebin
<Hadidey> نمي دونم تو اين داستان فقط پسورد لازمه يا بايد اسم سيستم هم درست باشه
<Hadidey> تشكر دوست من برم بخونم ببينم چيزي ازش در مياد
<Nu^253r> inam hast
<Nu^253r> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<Nu^253r> Hadidey inam hast
<Nu^253r> http://blog.securism.com/2009/01/recovering-a-pgp-whole-disk-encrypted-drive/
<Nu^253r> bedroud hamegi
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-17
<saeed> salam
<saeed> ye soal dashtam
<saeed> dar barname hayi ke az roye source install mishan ravan kar roo ki moshakhas mikoone
<saeed> monzoram ine ke ki mige aval make bad make install ,...... ro bezan
<saeed> kasi nist
<Nu^253r> in hame adam injast saeed
<saeed> pas kasi javabi nadare
<Nu^253r> javab chi?
<Nu^253r> bayad vaysi ta biyan
<Nu^253r> to google ham search kardi?
<saeed> are be natije naresidam
<Nu^253r> chi hast moshkelet?
<saeed> dar barname hayi ke az roye source install mishan ravan kar roo ki moshakhas mikoone
<saeed> monzoram ine ke ki mige aval make bad make install ,...... ro bezan
<Nu^253r> ./comfigure avale
<Nu^253r> va in tebgghe automake hast
<Nu^253r> automake moshakhas mikone
<Nu^253r> age bishtar etelaat mikhay bayad dar bareye compiling search koni
<Nu^253r> http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/gccintro_54.html
<Nu^253r> saeed inamdar bareyeh automake
<Nu^253r> http://www.openismus.com/documents/linux/automake/automake
<saeed> manoon
<Nu^253r> khahesh
<Nu^253r> bedroud hamegi
<ali_salehi> dorood - in file ro chetro to ubuntu 11.4 nasb konam? "ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run"  ba text editor baz mikone vaghti ejra mikonam.
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<morteza> how can i create (or reffer to) app_info struct/objetc for current application?
<morteza> eshtebah shod, ino bayad to channele baghali mizadam
<mohi> jama'ate hamishe khab :(
<morteza> salam mohi, ghadima inja sholooghtar bood
<mohi> morteza: salam, are khob ama chize badi k hast ine ke ghadidmia miran va jadida jashoono nemigiran :(
<morteza> :)
<morteza> mohi shoma barnamenevisi gnome ham kar kardin?
<mohi> morteza: engar hame yejoori bihoselan
<mohi> morteza: na gnome daram na narname nevisam :P
<mohi> !kde
<lubotu3> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mohi> morteza: :P
<morteza> mohi: ye chizi too zehnam bood... shoma translator boodin, na?
<mohi> uhum ;-)
 * mohi is working on kopete right now
<morteza> ahaa! eyval
<mohi> acathur: tehran mehdi soragheto migereft
<mohi> jashne nasb
<acathur> mohi: motmaeni hanuz mano yadeshe??
<mohi> acathur: az hamin motoajeb boodam :D
<mohi> jashne enteshar* :))
<acathur> mohi: gheyre oon sootie dvd ha ke bedune cover az beyne roozname dar avordam dige yadam nemiad gandi zade basham ha!
<mohi> acathur: man hamoona ro ham yadam nist :D
<acathur> ba yeki tarof dasht taraf mikhast zud bere
<acathur> be to gof dvd ina
<acathur> to ham gofti biad jaye man
<acathur> manam az tu kifam az beyne ruzname 2 ta dvd dadam dastesh
<acathur> goftam boro be salamat mehdi ja
<acathur> jan*
<mohi> :))
<mohi> lolll
<acathur> in etebari ke mibini alan linuxshop dare zahamate oon mogheye man bud
<acathur> salam beresun behesh dar har hal
<mohi> :D
<mohi> heh! too in quassele maskhare, /media kar nemikone :D
<mohi> ᐅ #NowListeningTo "Wonderland" by "David Nevue" on "Postcards From Germany"
<mohi> albate ino khodam dasty zadam
<mohi> nice song acathur :)
<acathur> ;)
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1237211 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kdenetwork/kopete.po: some review, some corrections.
<mohi> mirdamadi * r1237212 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kdenetwork/kgetplugin.po: 100% completed
<mohi> bi hoselam, yekam ghahve bokhoram biam
<mohi> in quassel fayde nadare. konversation nasb mikonam miam alan. inam bayad purge beshe!
<mohi> heh! behtar shod :D
 * mohi is listening to Wonderland by David Nevue on Postcards From Germany [Amarok]
<mohi> joon in aalie :*
<acathur> mohi: to inghad ba eshgh tarjome mikoni ya hameye translator haye kde injurian?
<mohi> acathur: are are hameye ma (1nafar) kheili in karo doos darim :D
 * nkh az KhalVaTie Channel Ta@JoB MiKone !  :O :-? 
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-18
<shahrokh> salam
<shahrokh> chera time toseeye ubuntu moshkele ubuntu dar laptophaye hp ra bartaraf nemikone?
<shahrokh> chera teeme toseeye ubuntu moshkele ubuntu dar laptophaye hp ra bartaraf nemikone?
<shahrokh> چرا تیم توسعه اوبونتو مشکل اوبونتو در لپ تاپ های اچ پی رو حل نمیکنه ؟
<Aria-Per1> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_218661724822966
<mahdiyeh> salam be hame
<mahdiyeh> localhost tooye ubuntu koja mishe ?!!
<mahdiyeh> :(
<the-light> mahdiyeh: manzuret 127.0.0.1 e ya hostname.domain?
<mahdiyeh> the-light:  khodamam nemidoonam, rastesh ghablana too windows iis nasb mikardim computer server mishod va mishod roo localhostesh data gozasht, mesle web, in kar too linux chetoriye?
<mahdiyeh> the-light: localhost in foldere?! var/www/
<the-light> mahdiyeh: ya bayad apache nasb koni o php o ... ya basteye amadeye xammp ro az apache ke hamechizesh config shodast begiri
<the-light> badesh az tuye browser mituni ba 127.0.0.1 ya localhost behesh vasl beshi o kar koni
<mahdiyeh> the-light: ok, mamnoon
<mahdiyeh> the-light: nasbe apache dadesar nadare ke>?
<the-light> mahdiyeh: nemidunam ruye distro e shoma chetorie, mamoolan config mikhad ke az wiki mitunin anjam bedin
<mahdiyeh> the-light: by synaptic ke negah mikonam apache2 nasbe , vali inja System > Administration > Network tabe host nemibinam?!
<the-light> mahdiyeh: tab e host baraye chi?
<mahdiyeh> the-light: tooye ye sit gofte bood, hal shod :) ye soale dige: man age bekham be local host az dakhele codam vasl besham in do ta parametr doroste bara localhost:  lmserverhost=localhost lmserverport=127.0.0.1
<mahdiyeh> the-light: sorry: serverhost=localhost  serverport=127.0.0.1
<hi> salam
<Guest83669> kasi midune
<Guest83669> in modem-usb wimax hamrahe aval ro mishe be ubunu vasl kard ??
<fvahid> Guest83669: driver esho bayad nasb konid
<Guest83669> az koja mitunam peyda konam ??
<fvahid> Guest83669: az site sazande modem wimax
<mahdy> salam
<mahdy> ye soal raje be svn
<mahdy> age dastoore scp darhale ejra bashe va ctrl+c ro bezanim va download motevafegh beshe. ba zadane mojadade hamoon dastoor file hayee ke te hala download shodan ke replace nemishan?
<Guest63662> bache ha kasi filme tupe khareji vase download soragh dare
<Guest63662> ok fek konam soalam birabt bud
<Guest63662> tnx every body
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-19
<Milad> salam dostan
<Milad> man ye chan ta soal dashtam
<Milad> age kasi mitune komakam kone mamnun
<Milad> misham
<Milad> soalam ham dar morede narm afzaraye linux
<Milad> aya websiti mishnasin k narmafzaraye linux ro to un moarefi karde bashe
<Milad> man az windows estefade mikonam
<Milad> hala ke mikham az linux estefade konam
<Milad> ye seri narm afzararo ehtiaj daram vali nemidunam az koja peyda konam
<Milad> maslan narm afazarayii ke betune mese nero matlab va .. bashe
<Milad> kasi mitune komakam kone?
<tas> salam kasi hast komak kone ?
<the-light> !ask | tas
<lubotu3> tas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dark-sun> yo
<dark-sun> the-light: salam refigh
<dark-sun> be nazare shoma che noskhe ye kerneli ro va3 web server compile konam? centOS 5.3 nasbe roosh
<the-light> dark-sun: salam koka ;) chetori?
<dark-sun> the-light: may be good, may be not :D
<dark-sun> the-light: how are you please?
<the-light> dark-sun: not bad ;)
<dark-sun> khoda ro shokr
<the-light> dark-sun: baste be estefadat lts ya akharin version khube
<dark-sun> the-light: ide ee dari va3 kernel web server?
<the-light> dark-sun: wa3?
<dark-sun> the-light: humm... badbakhti akharin lts mojood zire 2.3.37e
<dark-sun> 2.6.35.13
<dark-sun> the-light: web server
<ssaeidd> salam
<ali_salehi> dorood-banshee dashtam pak kardam va rhythmbox daram alan ama applet banshe az zire suind pak nashode-- chetor mishe pakesh kard?
<ali_salehi> ensafan to canal khreji pm midi to kamtar az 30 sec jabav gerefti tamam-hala inja pm midi bad az 30 min ham khabari nist. :(
<Nu^253r> khob pm nade ali_salehi
<Nu^253r> taze inja kasi nist
<Nu^253r> axaran mashgholan
<Nu^253r> baziya dost nadaran sarkhod pm bedi, age bedi ignore mikonan
<Nu^253r> yekishon man :D
<ali_salehi> akhe bare 3-4 hast ke soal mikonam va javab nemigiram
<ali_salehi> na-hamin ja soal porsidam pm nadadam
<Nu^253r> khodet gofti pm
<Nu^253r> hala soalet chi hast ali_salehi ?
<ali_salehi> are-eshteb kardam-yani hal avaz kardan nadashtam
<ali_salehi> banshee dashtam pak kardam va rhythmbox daram alan ama applet banshe az zire sound pak nashode-- chetor mishe pakesh kard?
<somaye> bache ha kasi ba posix ashna ei dare?
<Nu^253r> ehtemal midam ro gnome bashi ali_salehi
<Nu^253r> rosh right click kon bebin nadare remove ya properties
<Nu^253r> ya customize panel chizi
<ali_salehi> Nu^253r: right click javab nemide-panel unity ham costomize nadare
<Nu^253r> ba aptitute bebin mitoni remove koni
<Nu^253r> man khodam aslan unity estefade nakardam
<ali_salehi> aptitute chie?
<Nu^253r> mesle apt-get mimone
<Nu^253r> ye barnamast
<Nu^253r> vase command line
<Nu^253r> to banshee ro chetor pak kardi?
<ali_salehi> az software center
<Nu^253r> boro to shell
<Nu^253r> bezan sudo aptitute search banshe
<ali_salehi> fekr konam moghe nasb bas tike hame chizesho mizadam ke pak kone vali ehtemalan nazadam
<Nu^253r> bad chizi ke mide ro vasam bezar to pasebin.com bad sitesho behem bede
<Nu^253r> in ke man goftam ro bokoni sari tare ali_salehi
<somaye> nadare?
<Nu^253r> aptitue nadare?
<Nu^253r> pas bezan sudo su -
<Nu^253r> badesh bezan aptitue search banshee
<ali_salehi> The program 'aptitude' can be found in the following packages:
<ali_salehi>  * aptitude
<ali_salehi>  * aptitude-gtk
<ali_salehi> Try: apt-get install <selected package>
<ali_salehi> on avali ro goft eshtebe manam zadam "aptitude"
<Nu^253r> ok
<Nu^253r> ye min sabr kon
<Nu^253r> ali_salehi man ba apt-get kar nakardam, vali bezan apt-get remove banshee shayad in javad dad
<Nu^253r> age nadad mitoni aptitude ro nasb koni benzaram on rahatare age na ke ba synaptic varesh dar
<Nu^253r> dige nemidonam chi kar mishe kard
<Nu^253r> sorry
<ali_salehi> mikhay ba synpatic removeall konam?
<ali_salehi> sepas aziz
<Nu^253r> remove all na ali_salehi
<Nu^253r> ye search kon vase banshee
<ali_salehi> kamel pak shode to synpatik
<Nu^253r> be samalati ali_salehi
<Nu^253r> karet ra oftad?
<ali_salehi> Are
<ali_salehi> logout shodam
<ali_salehi> ba classic omadam ya hamon gnom khodam
<ali_salehi> ok shod
<mehdi-king> salam be hamegi
<mehdi-king> KASi hast ke bekhad komak kone?
<mehdi-king> khaste nabashiid
<mehdi-king> hich kas nist komak kone?
<mehdi-king> man ubunto 10 daram allan ham 11.4 ro dl kardam
<mehdi-king> bayad chikar konam
<mehdi-king> ?????????
<mehdi-king> komak konid dg
<mehdi-king> jone madareton komak konid
<mehdi-king> man bayad zood beram
<mehdi-king> koli kar daram
<mehdi-king> har kasi balade komakam kone
<mehdi-king> man taze karam
<mehdi-king> begiid dg
<mehdi-king> man daram miram
<mehdi-king> age kasi balade be in idi baram mail kone khili mamnon misham
<mehdi-king> king00bikas@gmail.com
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-11
<iCEAGE> maour, ipim dide shod?
<bahi_>  salam man ubuntu 12.04 daram
<bahi_>  baraye virayeshe asnade pdf che narmfzari khoobe?
<bahi_> salam
<bahi_> kasi mitoone darbareye narmafzare virayeshgare pdf komakam kone?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-12
<bori> Salam man ye moshkel ba aptoncd daram!
<bori> Restoresh kar nemikone
<numb95> سلام!من چطوری می تونم یه پوشه رو با کمکaria2c دانلود کنم؟مثل دستور wget --mirror
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-13
<Omid> salam
<Omid> ye soale zaruri dar morede theme ubuntu dashtam
<Knight-Rak> Omid , ?
<Omid> Knight-Rak, mikham safheye load system amel ro avaz konam
<Omid> ghabl az inke login biad
<Knight-Rak> Omid ,manzouret GRUB hastesh
<Omid> Knight-Rak, bad az grub
<Omid> Knight-Rak, ghabl az panjere login
<Omid> Knight-Rak, toyee ubuntu mamulan chand ta noghte hast ke por rang mishe
<strnx> Knight-Rak☣ are hamon grub manzoreshe engar
<Omid> bad safheye login miad
<Omid> strnx, baba grub ke adam tosh OS ro entekhab mikone
<strnx> Knight-Rak☣ manzoresh init has bebakhshid
<strnx> Omid☣ fahmidam chiyo migi
<Omid> strnx, Knight-Rak man te theme Mac nasb kardam
<Omid> ke umade hame ro avaz karde
<Omid> un aval ye arme apple bozorg miad
<Omid> mikham un hazf beshe bargarde be halate aval
<strnx> Omid☣ bootsplash manzorete dige
<Omid> strnx, ahssaaaaant
<strnx> Omid☣ http://ubuntu-art.org/index.php?xcontentmode=8112
<strnx> felanz khosh bashin
<Omid> strnx, thanks
<bahi> salam
<bahi> kasi midoone az che sity mitoonam wine ro dan konam?
<mahdy> bahi: site rasmish :)
<mahdy> bahi: wine hq fekr konam
<HAMID1313> salam. bebakhshid. aya bayad soal hayemam ra in ja matrah kard?
<bahi> madi jan man alan daneshgaham az trighe windoz dan konam bad too khoone roo ubuntu nasb konam mish?
<bahi> MAHDI1313 :are
<HAMID1313> man windows 7 daram va mikhaham ubuntu ra dar kenarash dashte basham bayad kodam noskhe ra download kard?
<bahi> baste be noe sistemet 32 ya64
<HAMID1313> 32
<HAMID1313> alan windows 7 32 bit daram
<bahi> khob 32 ro dige
<HAMID1313> akhe dar site www.ubuntu.com dar zire ubuntu desktop naveshte ke Looking for an easy way to install on Windows? Check out the Windows installer ›
<bahi> MAHDI1313:ba idm rat download mishe
<bahi> ehtiagi be windoz instaler nist
<HAMID1313> kodam ra bayad zad? roye haman ubuntu desktop ya roye Check out the Windows installer
<HAMID1313> kheili mamnon agar be moshkel barkhordam dobare miayam
<bahi> bye
<arash> salm doostan
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<Sefid_Par> Salam, Ye proxy darid ye file download konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-14
<HAMID1313> ba salam. man ubuntu 12/04 32 biti ra download kardam va roye CD write kardam. system ra restart va az roye CD bot kardam . bad az chand lahze logo ubuntu zaher shod va bad az hodod 1 daghighe safhe shatrangi shod va dige pish naraft. moshkel man chi ast?
<HAMID1313> kasi dare komak mikone?
<HAMID1313> mishe kasi be man komak kone?
<HAMID1313> salam. che kasi mishe kasi chand daghige az vaghtash ra be man bedahad? chon dar nasb ubuntu moshkel daram
<centooos> HAMID1313, moshkelet chie?
<HAMID1313> vaghti ke system ra az roye CD bot mikonam va migozaram ke loadingash bere, manitor shatrangi mishe
<centooos> HAMID1313, badesh chi mishe?
<HAMID1313> badesh haminjori mimone
<centooos> HAMID1313, cd installationet 64 biti ya 32? systeme khodet chi?
<HAMID1313> CD 32 biti va Windows 7 32 biti va 64 biti ( har do windows ra amtehan kardam)
<centooos> HAMID1313, koja mikhay nasb koni? virtual?
<HAMID1313> na
<centooos> HAMID1313, faza khali ro sytetmet dary mikhay ubuntu nasb koni?
<HAMID1313> bale
<centooos> HAMID1313, cd nasbeto ye pc dg test kon ya bahash ye vm besaz bbin moshkel az cdit nabashe.
<HAMID1313> gerafic man Nvidia Gforce GT240 DDR5 ast. moshkel az an nist?
<HAMID1313> roye yek system dige amtehan kardan . nasb shod
<HAMID1313> chi shod ? aya rahe hali dari?
<centooos> HAMID1313, nemidonam chera ro systemet gir mide?!
<HAMID1313> toye anjonanhaye farsi ubunto ham raftam ama chizi bram nadasht. kasiro mishenasi ke man azash beporsam?
<centooos> HAMID1313, boro to khode channel ubuntu, english bezan bbin chi mishe
<HAMID1313> bashe. keyli mamnon. be omide didar
<reza_> hi
<reza_> anyone is there?
<ramin> man mikham to terminalam bebinam che barnamehaiy ro install kardam ta alan mishe komak konin
<centooos> ramin, che tozii estefade mikoni?
<ramin> دشلثقبفشپ زاه پل؟
<ramin> nagerftam chi mg?
<centooos> ramin, az che linuxi stefade mikoni?
<ramin> ubuntu 12.4
<ramin> mg fargiyam mikone to terminal
<ramin> ?
<ramin> az che sistemi dari kar mikoni?
<ramin> man ye seri barname haro nasb kardam hala mikham pak konam alanam mikham ye kodiro bezanam to terminal bebinam che barnamehai nasbe k pak konameshon
<centooos> ramin, ba "dpkg -l"  mitoni bbini che barname hay ro systemet nasb shode
<ramin> sudo apt-get ina nemikhad bezanam
<ramin> ?
<centooos> ramin, mikhay liste barnamehato bbini faghat? bayad dpkg -l stefade koni. niaz b apt-get nis
<ramin> ok shod dadash
<ramin> damet garm
<therock> salam
<safeith> سلام دوستان
<safeith> طراحی سایتی مثل زرین پال چقدر هزینه و زمان می بره
<safeith> ؟
<masoudy> پی پال ایرانی؟
<masoudy> این فقط یه سایت نیست
<masoudy> کلی چیز دیگه هم می خواد
<safeith> masoudy: خوب ، من هم کلیش را می خوام
<masoudy> من دقیق نمی دونم چه قدر کال لازم داره. ولی باید یه تیم متخصص باشه تا مثلا امتیت انتقال پول تامین بشه. باید احتمالا API داشته باشه واسه سایت هایی که از این سیستم استفاده می کنن. فکر کنم مجوز گرفتنش کار حضرت نوحه
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-15
<ramin> vase yad giriye php che barname hai ro to ubuntu nasb koni?
<ramin> vase yad giriye php ro ubuntu che barnamehai ro bayad nasb koni?
<unsodeua> salam
<unsodeua> kasi to room hast???
<ramin> az dostan barname nevise php hast?
<ilius> psydroid: ping
<psydroid> ilius: pong
<ilius> psydroid: hi :)
<psydroid> hi ilius :)
<ilius> psydroid: you that spanish physicist?
<psydroid> ilius, I'm not spanish, you probably mean Metaleer or Prince-ES?
<psydroid> I am studying physics, but I'm from the Netherlands
<ilius> psydroid: oh
<psydroid> with Indian ancestry
<psydroid> actually my studies are on hold for the moment, but I should still know a few things about it
<ilius> here was a guy named "psychichist" or something like this
<psydroid> yes, that's me :)
<ilius> oh I see
<ilius> :D
<psydroid> but I don't use it much anymore because I'm usually on my phone these days
<ilius> i should have mistaken with another guy
<ilius> psydroid: you still using xubuntu?
<psydroid> ilius, I use ubuntu and kubuntu on my systems, yes
<psydroid> slackware or debian on some others
<ilius> psydroid: good
<ilius> psydroid: i have switched to archlinux
<ilius> psydroid: but I still install new distros on virtual box
<ilius> psydroid:i wonder you still here while everybody has left
<psydroid> ilius, that isn't bad, but I don't really have the time to deal with diy distros anymore
<psydroid> ilius, where is everyone?
<ilius> psydroid: there are more people on #technotux
<ilius> psydroid: take a look
<psydroid> I am in other channels too, but not there. I'll take a look, thanks
<ilius> psydroid: its technotux.com's guys which is a old site for persian linux users
<ilius> psydroid: older that ubuntu.ir
<psydroid> ilius, I didn't know that
<psydroid> are people more knowledgeable there?
<ilius> psydroid: yes I think so
<psydroid> I know quite a bit about gnu/linux internals and programming, but I think the other guys there know even more
<ilius> i see many old friends there
<ilius> professional
<psydroid> how did you find out about that channel?
<psydroid> or were you always there?
<ilius> psydroid: from the site: technotux.org
<ilius> we have a history there
<ilius> i learnt much of linux from that site
<ilius> good days
<ilius> :)
<psydroid> ah cool :)
<psydroid> I found almost everything out myself, just good old rtfm :P
<ilius> :D
<ilius> gooh habit
<ilius> *good
<ilius> but my english was not good many years ago
<psydroid> hehe, yeah
<ilius> when I started linux
<psydroid> I can see your English is very good now
<ilius> uhum
<ilius> :)
<psydroid> when did you start using Linux?
<ilius> hmmm, 3 or 4 years ago
<psydroid> that's quite impressive
<ilius> actually 4.3 years I think
<ilius> time goes fast
<ilius> :D
<psydroid> I meet and talk to people who have been learning English for many years and still make basic mistakes but I don't see that with you
<psydroid> yeah :D
<ilius> psydroid: I watched too many movies in the last year
<psydroid> I started coming here two and a half years ago and I could barely speak or understand Persian
<ilius> and read documentations in last 3 years
<psydroid> and now I can understand quite a bit when listening to music or watching movies
<psydroid> that helps a lot, doesn't it?
<ilius> yes
<ilius> movies specially
<ilius> the best way to learn language i think
<psydroid> I have also read a lot of books and websites, now people often mistake me for a native speaker because they can't see the difference
<ilius> whats your native language?
<psydroid> although some say my English is too perfect, so I should start intriducing some mistakes perhaps :)
<ilius> LOL
<ilius> :D
<psydroid> Dutch and Hindi, but the latter is not so good
<ilius> hmmm
<psydroid> there are many words I don't know
<ilius> social networks can help a lot too
<ilius> i like google plus
<psydroid> so I end up using Persian words a lot :)
<ilius> have you tried it?
<psydroid> yeah, I am there
<ilius> give me your profile link
<psydroid> ok, let me see how I can get it
<ilius> https://plus.google.com/
<ilius> then click on profile icon in the left
<ilius> (or copy link address)
<ilius> psydroid: ^
<psydroid> ilius, ok, I'll try that
<psydroid> ilius, https://plus.google.com/app/plus/x/6jths4rrei18/?v=home
<psydroid> does this work?
<psydroid> except for the last part maybe
<ilius> :-/
<ilius> https://plus.google.com/106635185854149372763
<ilius> this is my profile link
<ilius> circle me
<ilius> i'm not sure how did you get that address
<ilius> psydroid: oh are you using android app?
<ilius> psydroid: sorry i thought you have a browser
<psydroid> ilius, yes, I am
<ilius> psydroid: give me you gmail
<psydroid> ilius, I gave it to you in a pm
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-16
<md_> salam
<Guest65307> توی کی دی ای فقط نرم افزارهایی رو میشه اجرا کرد که با کیوت نوشته شده باشن؟
<Guest65307> یعنی مثلا گیمپ و اینارو که جی ت یکی نوشتن نمیشه تو کی دی ای اجرا کرد؟
<Guest65307> Rosha_: ???
<Rosha_> Guest65307: چرا میشه
<Rosha_> اجرا میشه
<Guest65307> یعنی اصلا میزکار مهم نیست؟
<Guest65307> و کیوت و جی تی کی؟
<Guest65307> یا باید کتابخانه ها رو کپی کرد تو اون یکی؟
<mmn> Rosha_: ببخشید، یهو اینترنت رفت هوا
<mmn> Rosha_: همینجوری اجرا میشه
<mmn> یا باید کتابخانه ها رو کپی کرد
<mmn> ؟
<Rosha_> mmn: خودش اجرا میشه
<mmn> Rosha_: آهان ببخشید پس چاکرا چه نیازی به باندل داره وقتی خودش اجرا میشه
<Sefid_Par> Who can use minitube via tsocks and tor?
<SAM_ESFID> سلام من یک دیسک دارم که فایل اگزه داره میخوام با برنامه ی PlayOnLinux نصبش کنم
<SAM_ESFID> این کار چگونه انجام میشه؟
<ahmad_> سلام من بازی میرمهنا را با واین نصب کردم ولی خطا میدهد:  cannot find x3daudio1-7 please reinstall this application
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-17
<pi3ch> f
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-10
<apache> سلام درایور کارت گرافیک رو چه جوری نصب کنم
<apache> سلام درایور کارت گرافیک رو چه جوری نصب کنم
<apache> سلام نصب درایور کارت گرافیک؟
<apache> کسی اینجا نیست؟
<apache> کسی نمی خواد جواب بده!!!!!!!!!!
<apache> بابا یکی به مشکل من نگاه کنه
<ehsan_> hi
<immortal> salam
<Guest94207> alooooooooooooooooo
<Guest94207> salammmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Guest94207> kasi mitone komkm kone inja?
<the-light> be chizi ke nadunan fekr nakonam betunan komak konan ;)
<Guest94207> man mikham printeramo ro linux nasb konm ama nmdonm chetory
<Guest94207> :(
<the-light> ba 1 google sade :)
<Guest94207> nashod k
<Guest94207> :(
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-11
<MHA152> سلام دوستان
<Younes> hi
<JAVACODER> hi
<Younes> (:|
<Younes> :d
 * DaRvesh bye
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-12
<MHA152> سلام دوستان
<anoNxeRo> salam
<MHA152> سلام
<Guest42453> salma
<Guest42453> salam
<Guest42453> dostan mikhastam bdonm joz launchped az jay dg nmtonm makhazen narm afzar bumblebee ro download konm?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-13
<MHA152> ‏‫سلام
<JAVACODER> MHA152: salam
<ehsan_> salam
<ehsan_> inja hame farsi zaban hastan ?
<elisa87> any idea on this? I was trying to install   sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev but I received this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762976/
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-15
<elisa87>  can anyone please help me with this error? libtool: install: error: relink `libpcreposix.la' with the above command before installing it
<elisa87> can I install Windows 8 after I have installed Ubuntu?
<Guest86402> hello
<Guest86402> hello amir
<MHA152> سلام
 * DaRvesh bbl
<imac> hi
<imac> salam
<imac> kasi mitune komakam kone?
<Amirr> imac: hi
<rndr_> !ask Amirr
<Amirr> imac: moshkelet chie ?
<imac> systemamam ram 4 cpu 5700 vga nivida 500 srs  ba ubuntu mikhue?
<Amirr> are azizam linux ba systeme kheili paeen ham kar mikone
<Amirr> khobiesh hamine
<Amirr> ba kheili pc haye zaeef kar mikone
<Amirr> hala systeme to ke balast
<imac> tafavote kubunto ubuntu chiye?
<Amirr> kubuntu az ubuntu gerefte shode
<Amirr> fargheshon be narm afzaraye defulteshe
<Amirr> har 2 tashonam az debianan
<Amirr> ba ubuntu kar koni baraye shoro behtare
<imac> khob alan man taze varedam ubuntu nasb konam yad migiram(mac va win baladam ful)
<Amirr> are yad migiri
<Amirr> kheili asone
<Amirr> faghat bayad yekami sabor bashi
<imac> ye soal dg khate farmane tozie ha baham yekiye ya fargh daran?
<Amirr> tozi haye debian yekaian
<Amirr> vali fedora yekami fargh dare
<rndr> khate farman ha are, vali dastorate nasb pacckage ha na
<imac> backtrack ham joze dedibiane?
<rndr> debian based as dpkg va apt estefade mikone, rpm based az yum va ... gentoo az emerge arch ham az packman
<rndr> backtarck az ubuntu omade
<imac> yani dastoor haye backtrack ba ubuntu yekiye?
<Amirr> rndr: man raftam :D to javabesho bede
<rndr> imac, dastore chish?
<imac> khate farman dg
<imac> mage joz in dastoor dg ham hast?
<rndr> khate farman?
<rndr> imac, manzoret shell hast dige na?
<rndr> shell ye interpreter hast
<rndr> dastorat be barname bar migardan
<imac> man shenidam behesh migam terminal ;|
<rndr> mesle ls, who,which, where locate, va ...
<rndr> CLI ro google kon
<imac> yani dastoor haye har barname ba ham fargh dare?
<rndr> terminal ye barnamast az dide man,
<rndr> imac, are, masalan ls  -l
<rndr> list e file haro mide
<rndr> vali du -h disk usage ro mide
<rndr> hame inaro ham to shell terminal/khate farman be ghole khdoet mizanan
<imac> ye soal age ro hard nasb konam behtare ya ru flash?soal 2 ro macbook pro ham javab mide?
<rndr> 1 soalato injori nabpors faghat bepors
<rndr> !ask | imac
<lubotu3> imac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rndr> 2 bara che kari mikhay nasb koni ro flash
<rndr> 3 are mishe ye google koni mibini mishe
<rndr> mac intel based hast
<imac> portabable bashe hameja b khodam bebaram
<rndr> pas niyazi be nab nist
<rndr> faghat kafiye ye live cd ra roflash berizi
<imac> na akhe live rush barname nasb koni flash ro darbiyari barname ha paride mikham napare :)
<rndr> imac, aval chroot mikoni, bad nasb mikoni
<rndr> bad mimone
<rndr> imac, dsl ro google kon
<rndr> imac, damn small linux
<imac> 13.04 chera 9 mah support dare vali 12.04 ta 2017 dare? mage 13.04 jadid nist?to site ubunto chera 12.10 nazashtan baya 12.04 ro update kard be 12.10?
<Amirr> bacheha hotot shoma ham kar nemikone ?
<imac> skype kar mikone?
<Amirr> imac, na
<imac> javab soal bala ro bedin plz
<Amirr> imac, 12.04 ta 2016
<Amirr> chon stableeee
<imac> khob 12.10 to site nist bayad 12.04 ro be 12.10 update kard?
<Amirr> na ba hamon 12.04 ham kar koni moshkeli nadari
<Amirr> vali age mikhai version bala taresho begiri hamon 13 ro begir
<rndr> imac, chon lts hast
<imac> khob uno fahmidam 12.04 khube ya 13?
<imac> che farghi dare?
<Amirr> masalan debian bade 2 sale khordeee 1 mahe pish versione jadid dad
<Amirr> poshtibanish bishatre
<Amirr> va stable tare
<imac> merc bye!
<Amirr> :)
<Amirr> بچه ها یه نرم افزار برای نشان دادن دمای هارد چی سراغ دارید ؟
<rndr> hdpram engar has amir
<Amirr> hdpram ?
<Amirr> rndr
<rndr> hddtemp
<rndr> lm_sensors
<rndr> wmtemp
<rndr> Amirr,
<Amirr> rndr, commandesho baladi ?
<Amirr> wmtemp ro dare nasb mikone , rndr
<Amirr> :)
<Amirr> tnx
<Amirr> rndr, albate man ye barname mikhastam ke to shell faghat ejra nashe
<Amirr> sensors ro daram
<rndr> /proc bayad bashe
<Amirr> rndr, ok tnx
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-16
<mah> سلام بر حاضرین
<mah> hello
<mah> Answer?
<Amirr> بچه ها hotot شما هم از کار افتاده ؟
<nixoeen> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-09
<GamEEK> ??????
<GamEEK> ok
<Guest78605> salam, man nemitoonam ba irc.ubuntu.com va pidgin be freenode vasl besham. kasi idea dare?
<iraj> Guest78605:  irc.freenode.net
<dingdangdong> hello eXtrem0us the great!
<marandi> salam , bache ha kasi baraye streaming too ubuntu tajrobeie dare ?!
<Saeid> سلام
<Saeid> چجور تجربه ای ؟
<anoNxeRo> begomanam tajrobe amali manozresh bode
<marandi> سلام
<Saeid> marandi: اگر زبانت خوبه برو تو رومای خارجی اونا کامل قدم به قدم بهت میگن چیکار کنی
<marandi> Saeid: دارم یکم سرچ میکنم
<Saeid> البته اگر ما بلد باشیم کمکت میکنیم
<marandi> کلا برنامه اینه که میخوایم واسه یه
<marandi> هتل
<marandi> برنامه آی پی تی وی بزاریم
<marandi> PLEX رو پیدا کردم و دارم الان دانلود میکنم
<marandi> ولی خوب میخوام ببینم چه راه هایی دیگه ای در پیش دارم
<Saeid> #python
<Saeid> اینجا بپرس ازشون بهت بهترین ماژول هارو جهت انجام کارت معرفی می کنن
<marandi> Saeid: پایتون ؟
<marandi> ببین نمیخوایم از اول چیزی بنویسیم ها !
<Saeid> marandi: بله مگه شما به چه زبونی میخوای ؟
<marandi> نمیخوایم بنویسیم
<marandi> میخوایم استفاده کنیم از یه سیستم استریم سرور
<Saeid> marandi: فقط نرم افزار میخوای ؟
<marandi> آره دیگه !‌
<Saeid> marandi: آها شرمنده نمیدونم شاید بچه های دیگه تو این روم بدونن من تجربه ندارم
<marandi> Saeid: اکی ممنون
<Saeid> marandi: خواهش میکنم
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: سلام منو یادته ؟
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: دوست قدیمی ؟
<Saeid> خوبی ؟
<anoNxeRo> salam Saeid
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, yezare etel bade yadam biyad! :/
<mamad> salam
<Saeid> mamad: سلام
<mamad> shoma ba ubunto ashnaei dari ?
<mamad> mitunam chandta soal beporsam
<anoNxeRo> be shakhse na
<mamad> ?
<anoNxeRo> !ask | mamad
<lubotu3> mamad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mamad> kasi nist ?
<mamad> soal beporsam ?
<Saeid> mamad: بپرس عزیز
<mamad> baraye vorood bayad chekar kard
<mamad> rooye vmware
<anoNxeRo> mamad, ubutu server?
<mamad> na
<Saeid> mamad: کاری نیاز نیست
<mamad> desktop
<mamad> safe meshki umade
<Saeid> mamad: نصب کردی اوبونتورو ؟
<mamad> na
<mamad> taze zadam nasb she az rooye iso
<mamad> drive majaziye clone
<mamad> tu vmware
<mamad> ye safe meshki umade dastoor mikhaf
<mamad> mikhad
<Saeid> Ctr+Alt+F7 بزن
<Saeid> ببین درست نمیشه
<Saeid> اگر نشد
<Saeid> یکی از این دستور هارو امتحان کن
<Saeid> startx
<Saeid> lightdm
<Saeid> X
<mamad> ctr+ alt+f7 ro zadam safe raft
<mamad> kamel meshki shode
<mamad> vmwaro restart konam >
<mamad> ?
<Saeid> mamad: ok
<Saeid> mamad:
<mamad> aval safe banafshe ubunte miyad 5ta noghte paeinesh roshan khamoosh mishe
<mamad> hanooz nayumade ba'dehs
<mamad> ba'desh
<mamad> alan umad
<anoNxeRo> version ubuntu chande mamad ?
<mamad> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<mamad> 64bit
<mamad> az p30download down kardm
<Saeid> mamad: به قول دوستان
<Saeid> mamad: تو اینترنت همیشه اول سرچ کن اگر جواب رو پیدا نکردی بعد تو آی آر سی بپرس
<anoNxeRo> mamad, az site khode ubuntu download kon, onja behesh etminan nis
<Saeid> mamad: الان جایی رو میبینی که بتونی توش کد بزنی ؟
<Saeid> mamad: حق با anoNxeRo
<mamad> http://s5.picofile.com/file/8126015900/evvv.jpg
<mamad> avalin safe ke umade
<mamad> ine
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: به نظرت
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: X server
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: نصبه ؟
<Saeid> البته فکر کنم ربطی نداره الان
<Saeid> به گراب ربط داره شاید
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, man niga nakrdam vali desktop has, va avalin bare roshanesh karde
<anoNxeRo> na be grub ham nis
<Saeid> lightdm va X
<Saeid> اینارو هم زدی نشد ؟
<mamad> na
<Saeid> init 5
<mamad> nashod
<anoNxeRo> in iso moshkel dare
<anoNxeRo> asan deghat kon kojast
<mamad> nashod
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: ظاهرا هنوز لینوکسش حتی ران نشده
<Saeid> یجوریه
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, to busybox has
<anoNxeRo> mamad, boro to site ubunut
<anoNxeRo> onja iso ro begir
<Saeid> mamad: هرچی که
<Saeid> انوکس میگه گوش کن
<Saeid> درستش اینه که بعد از اینکه دانلود میکنی با یک نرم افزار چک سام فایلتو چک کنی
<mamad> ok vali file man moshkel nadare
<mamad> motmaenam
<Saeid> حتی اگر هم مطمئن باشی که فایلت سالمه که نمیتونی باشی
<Saeid> با این حال
<Saeid> به قول
<Saeid> anoNxeRo:
<Saeid> باید از جای درست دانلود کنی از سایت اصلی اوبونتو
<mamad> p30download kheyli motmaene
<mamad> aziz man reshtam computere
<mamad> ashnaei daram
<Saeid> mamad: :D
<mamad> hamintori ke nemiram down konam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-10
<Sina> salam
<Sina> ye soal dashtam
<anoNxeRo> eXtrem0us, saat dari?
<Saeid> سلام anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> salam Saeid
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-12
<Saeid> سلام به همه ی دوستان یوزری به نام
<Saeid> nobody
<Saeid> همش برنامه ای به نام
<Saeid> \/usr/sbin/dnsmasq
<Saeid> رو اجرا میکنه
<Saeid> و همینطور هم یک برنامه ی دیگه
<Saeid> smtp
<Saeid> پهنای باندم از اینترنت ۲ یا ۳ کیلوبایت و محلی هم اشغال میشه گاهی
<Saeid> کسی نظری نداره چیکار باید کنم ؟
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, dnsmasq karesh chiye midoni?
<Saeid> نه ولی فکر کنم مربوط به همون دی ان اس باشه
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: وقتی هم که کیل میکنمش باز بعدا اجرا میشه
<Saeid> sudo killall dnsmasq
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, bayd service marbot behsho bokoshi age mikhay inkaro bokoni va inke karet eshtebat
<anoNxeRo> smtp ham ke simple mail transfer protocle hast
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: اس ام تی پی چرا اتوماتیک اجرا میشه ؟ من تو کران تبم چیزی ننوشتم در این موردا
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, dnsmasq kare dhcp va dns ro anjam mide
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, mail server dari?
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: نه
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, ye list as servicat begir
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: ممکنه نرم افزار هاشو نصب کرده باشم ولی هیچ تنظیمی انجام ندادم
<anoNxeRo> khob narmafzarasho pak kon
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, thunderbird ya mail client dige dari?
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, thunderbird ke dari
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: بله
<anoNxeRo> alanam ke ba on omadi
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: بله
<anoNxeRo> smtp shayad male thunderibird bashe
<anoNxeRo> ye nigah bendaz
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: http://paste.yt/p3072.html
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, bezan /etc/init.d/dnsmasq stop
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: OK
<Saeid> bash: /etc/init.d/dnsmasq: No such file or directory
<anoNxeRo> wait ubuntu as init,d estefade mikone asan?
<Saeid> آره داره
<Saeid> 11253 nobody   /usr/sbin/dnsmasq            wlan0      0.101       0.105 KB/sec
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: من از نت هوگس استفاده میکنم الان تا ببینم چی داره از اینترنت استفاده میکنه
<Saeid> sudo nethogs wlan0
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, purgesh kon
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: آسیب نمیرسه به چیج جا ؟
<Saeid> sudo apt-get purge dnsmasq-base  ???
<Saeid> whatis dnsmasq
<Saeid> dnsmasq (8)          - A lightweight DHCP and caching DNS server.
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: نمیشه پاکش کنم وقتی میام پاکش کنم میگه کلی چیز دیگه هم باید پاک شه تقریبا همه چیز
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, donbale servicesh begard ono gheire faal kon age negarani
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: برام مهم نیست آخه داره یکسره یک یا دوکیلوبایت دانلود میکنه
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: فقط نمیخوام اینقدر مدام دانلود کنه
<anoNxeRo> Saeid, dnsmasq osolan nabayad dl kone chizi, vali smtp chera vali dnsmasq ajibe
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: بعد همینطور هم یکسره در حال زیاد شدنه
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: هی پراسس میسازه
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: چنین سرویسی دارم
<Saeid> dns-clean
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: حتی با اینکه این سرویسرو استاپ کردم بازم فرقی نکرد !
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: nullmailer
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: اینم خیلی اوقات الکی هی پراسس اینجاد میکنه اینو میتونم سرویسشو قطع کنم
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: سلام خیلی ممنونم ازت
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: مشکل حل شد من چندتا سرویس رو استپ کردم درست شد
<Saeid> anoNxeRo: tor - bind9 - nullmailer
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-13
<mhsh> سلام
<mhsh> کسی نی
<mhsh> یه سوال دارم
<mhsh> جون مادرتون جواب بدین
<mhsh> آهههههه
<esak> salam bache ha
<esak> sorate load page man kame ama sorate download ham khobe, fkr mikonid moshkel az kojast
<MrOtello> سلام به همگی
<eXtrem0us> esak: به خیلی چیزها می‌تونه بستگی داشته باشه، مرورگر، وب‌سرور، زبان استفاده شده، حتی دیتابیس متصل به اون سایت
<MrOtellO> کسی هست؟
<MrOtellO> سلام دوستان من با نصب کردن فلش رو کرومیوم مشکل دارم؛ کسی می‌تونه کمکی بکنه؟
<anoNxeRo> MrOtellO, say kon nasb nakoni
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-14
<amer> salam
<amer> kasi hast ke betoone be soalate man javab bede?
<amer> anoMxeRo: salam
<amer> ashkan: salam
<amer> Azitrex : salam
<habaibiaz> سلام.چطوری میتونم یه مجموعه دستور رو پشت سر هم توی یک فایل ذخیره کنم و همه رو یکجا با یک دستور اجرا کنم، به صورتی که دستورات یکی پس از دیگری و پس از اتمام پردازش قبلی اجرا بشه؟
<Azitrex> take a look at bash scripting
<habaibiaz> @Azitrex سپاس
<Azitrex> yw
<MrOtellO> کسی هست دوستان؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-15
<mhabibi> سلام دوستان. من در بش تازه کارم. یک فایل my.sh تهیه کردم ولی با دستور ./my.sh اجرا نمیشه و با bash my.sh اجرا میشه. دلیلش چیه؟
<linuxlite1969> سلام
<linuxlite1969> کسی هس
<linuxlite1969> kasi has
<linuxlite1969> kiram vasat inja
<P30Hacker> salam
<P30Hacker> Kasi Hast ?
<P30Hacker> ?
<asdsad> salam
<asdsad> kasi hast
<asdsad> aloooo
<asdsad> pls
<asdsad> kasi nis ?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-10
<Ardalan> سلام
<ardalan_> سلام خسته نباشید
<ardalan> سلام
<ardalan> مشکلات بک ترک 5 ار 3 رو هم رفع میکنید یا فقط اوبونتو؟
<ardalan> کسی نیست جواب منو بده
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-11
<ferfereh2> ادیسه ای فضازمانی
<ferfereh2> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/353d04c3947a65638f31
<Guest75007> salam
<frenda> سلام
<frenda> می‌خوام زیرنویس بندازم روی فیلم. چندتا نرم افزار مثل امپلیر یا اف-اف-امپگ رو تست کردم اما
<frenda> آرتی‌اِل ساپورت نمی کنند
<frenda> یعنی به جای
<frenda> !سلام
<frenda> :اینجوری درج می کنند
<frenda> سلام!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-12
<locodir-user> Salam!
<ali_> :| 8=-=-=-=-=-=-=-==-> ubuntu
<MCSH> سلام، تو اوبونتو 15.04 به kernel-panic برخورد کردم، کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<MCSH> توضیحات بیشتر: I'm getting Kernel Panic (Fatal Exception In Interrupt) about 30 seconds after I boot 15.04, can anyone help me?
<Adib> salam dostan !    man ubuntu nasb kardam ,  hala dg safhe boot bala nemiad ke beine ubuntu va windows entekhab konam, default ubuntu boot mishe....  che konam?
<Adib> ?
<Adib> ?
<Adib> ?
<MCSH> Salam
<MCSH> Ububtu ro bala byarin
<Adib> khob
<Adib> ...
<MCSH> Ctrl+alt+t bzanin baraye baz shdan e terminal
<Adib> ok
<MCSH> Dastor e zir ro ejra knin: sudo update-grub
<MCSH> Ramzeton ro bzanin va sabr knin
<MCSH> Karesh tamum shd reboot knid
<Adib> bad che etefaghi gharare biofte?   yani khodesh boot ro eslah mikone?
<MCSH> بوت منیجرتون دنبال پارتیشن های بوتیبل میگرده و اونا رو ب منوش اضافه میکنه. ا
<Adib> mamnoonam !
<Adib> lotf kardi
<MCSH> خواهش میکنم
<Adib> along side windows nasb kardam, tajob mikonam nashnakhte
<Adib> behtar nist ke aval linux nasb konam badesh windows ? :D
<MCSH> فرقی نمیکنه اونوقت مشکل از اونور پیش میاد
<MCSH> اون دستور رو اجرا کنید درست میشه
<Adib> bashe pas man beram reboot konam... bazam mer30
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-13
<soroush> salam be hame linux karan aziz
<MCSH> Salam b shoma duste aziz
<farshid> salam
<farshid> kasi mitone komakam kone
<farshid> moshkel daram to nasbe mysql
<farshid> ?
<jamal> salam
<jamal> nabud?
<jamal> yani kasi nist dg?
<jamal> ok
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-14
<ali_> سلام
<ali_> کسی نیست؟
<ali_> آقا سوال داشتم
<ali_> توی softwar center
<ali_> برنامه ها و بازی ها عکس ندارن
<ali_> چیکار کنم؟!
<P30Hacker> Slm, Dostan Kasi Midone Bazi Pacman Vase Fedora Hast ya na agar hast chetori bayad nasb kard?
<saraa2012> salam
<King21> سلام
<King21> عامو یه سوال
<King21> فایل tar.xz چجور نصب کنم؟
<King21> اصن لپ کلام تلگرام چجوری رو کالی و ابونتو نصب کنم
<King21> ینی دیوار میگفتم جواب میداد
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-13
<mojtaba_lol> join
<mojtaba_lol> سلام
<mojtaba_lol> خسته نباشید
<mojtaba_lol> ببخشید من یه مشکل در کالی لینوکس برام پیش اومده
<mojtaba_lol> کسی هست راهنماییم کنه؟
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest55537> سلام
<Guest55537> من میخواستم ب\رسم کلا اوبنتو لینوکس رو سیستم عامل اصلیم قراردادم چرا با کابل اچ دی ام ای رو به تلویزیون وصل میکنمتصویر نمیدهد.
<Guest55537> ‍‍‍‍‍من میخواستم ب\رسم کلا اوبنتو لینوکس رو سیستم عامل اصلیم قراردادم چرا با کابل اچ دی ام ای رو به تلویزیون وصل میکنمتصویر نمیدهد.
<skidrez> توی تنظیمات چک کن ببین نمایشگر جدیدی اضافه شده؟
<skidrez> setting/displays
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-15
<kir_yaghi> کیر یاغی ام
<kir_yaghi> :D
<mojtaba> join
<mojtaba> سلام
<mojtaba> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-16
<soltaneghalbha> hi
<mojtaba> سلام
<mojtaba> کسی
<mojtaba> هس؟
<FNTM-U3> سلام حضرات
<FNTM-U3> نماز و روزهاتون قیول
<FNTM-U3> التماس دعا دارم از همتون
<FNTM-U3> شما هم به duckduckgo
<FNTM-U3> دسترسی ندارید.
<FNTM-U3> جایگزینی براش میشناسید؟
<sadragta> hi
<ali__> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-17
<ad> hey
<Zohreh> HELP
<Spehr> سلام
<Spehr> کسی هست
<Spehr> آقا کسی نیست
<Spehr> چطور میشه لانگمن رو روی لینوکس نصب کرد
<Spehr> ؟
<Spehr> ؟
<Spehr> @chanserv
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-18
<MohammadrezaKeih> salam
<MohammadrezaKeih> kasi nist ?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-19
<Lanzik> Hello friends
<hox2016> hi
<hox2016> سلام
<hox2016> منظور از init تو لینوکس چیه ؟
<YJ> hi there
<gandom> salam
<gandom> I have a problem with installing netcdf in ubuntu.can anyone help me?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-12
<micro_micro> سلام
<micro_micro> کسی هست لینوکس اموزش بده
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-14
<Mahdi> سلام
<Mahdi> برای نصب ویرچوال دچار مشکل شده ام
<Mahdi>  به خاطر تحریم کردن ایران
<Guest43043> سلام
<Bob____> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-16
<RezaZarchi72> Hi!
<Saideh> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-11
<bdhdhushhx> سلام 😶
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-12
<blackroot3r> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-13
<nimaarek> hey
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-15
<ubuntunestan> سلام
<ubuntunestan> خسته نباشید
<ubuntunestan> کمی مشکل دارم با برچسب زدن به یه پارتیشین در ترمینال
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-16
<joker_> :-)
#ubuntu-ir 2019-06-12
<reza0> salam
<reza0> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-06-13
<azade> سلام
<azade> من میخوام نسخه فقط کامندی اوبونتو رو نصب کنم
<azade> همچین چیزی وجود داره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2019-06-14
<mosforouzan> سلام
<mosforouzan> کسی انلاین هست؟؟
#ubuntu-ir 2020-06-08
<saeed> سلام
<saeed> اوبونتو داخل ایران هم مخزن داره ؟
<saeed> یا اینکه از اون محرومیم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2020-06-11
<muhammahdmahdi> سلام
<muhammahdmahdi> دوستان بنده puppy linux (slacko64) روی لبتاب نصب کردم ولی کار وای فای کار نمیکنه روش
<muhammahdmahdi> کسی اگه با اسلکور کار کرده باشه ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنه
